

Why I no longer contribute to StackOverflow - Alupis
http://michael.richter.name/blogs/why-i-no-longer-contribute-to-stackoverflow

======
kjhughes
This is about a year old and has already been discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6990570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6990570)

~~~
Alupis
why are HN filters not catching the duplicate link?

~~~
minimaxir
You submitted it without the end backslash.

